# Marty's Commemorative Car 2011



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ships out to Marty on Monday.....









Side 1 










Side 2


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW your all so kind. even rusted up one of the trucks. 
Thats alot of work. 
Stan your just OK!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The next one will be the 10 anniverary car.......... That'll be most interesting...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Stan.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Stan!


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe for the 10th anniversary car, you'll need to go 1" scale to have enough room for everybody's names? 

Oh Oh - I'm sorry I let out the secret surprise.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, very nicw stan. I like my name location.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job Stan, even though you misspelled our name







nobody will notice so it is good. Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the correct spellling, Dennis..????







Sure thought, I had it right...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan
Rayon
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dennis........ It's fixed







Sorry foor the goof....


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan You are good in spite of what JJ says about you







Thanks Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan is the best den mother we have ever had!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody needs to keep you all inline. Later RJD


----------

